# A priceless hunt in the rain, wind and cold tonight...



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

Wind - gusts over 25mph
Rain - Soaking
Temp - low 40's
Seeing the white doe and Mom 15 yards from me in my ground blind - Priceless
No shot....just enjoyed


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks for sharing a super experience.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Pretty cool, did you fart before that second photo, mama looks alarmed


----------



## BunkerChunker (Apr 13, 2009)

Awesome pics Thanks for sharing them.


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

ezbite said:


> Pretty cool, did you fart before that second photo, mama looks alarmed


Bwahahahahaha Cool pic, I've never seen an albino in person.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Very nice!!


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

Sweet!!!


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

That's all that can be said. Nothing like seeing an albino in person. Once in a lifetime dream for most. Saw an albino mom and fawn a couple years ago myself. Mom had an albino and a regular color fawn as well. Watched em play all day in the woods, thanks for the pics. Here's a pic of my experience, sorry, cell phone didn't do em justice:

 

A pleasure seein em indeed, Mike


----------



## stano (Apr 24, 2007)

Yup! Had one running around on our lease a few years back. It was such a weird thing to see. It almost made me wish all deer were white. I could see the thing for what seemed like miles walking through the woods. Very cool. Someone one a neighboring lease shot it and pissed a lot of people off. I know the hides from albino's and piebalds can bring in a lot of money.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Cool pics...thanks for sharing. I wasn't out over the last week, but I bet the conditions were miserable.


----------

